# Surefire Tritium Torch



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 14, 2009)

I was messing around with some randon parts and put together a Tritium torch. 
Inspired by Photonfanatics Tritium torches..:thumbsup:
Just no where near as cool or beautiful.

I used an 11mm Blue Tritium Sphere, and used the bezel and collar from the X200, topped with an E2D crenalated Bezel.
Both sides feature a domed window from the E2L.
The X200 side uses an KL1 TIR optic, and the E2D side uses an mini-mag reflector with the opening enlarged to fit the trit.




















The Beamshot:


----------



## darkzero (Feb 14, 2009)

Awsome, I love it! Great work Tim. :thumbsup:

More action shots please!


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks pretty cool.

Beamshots!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 14, 2009)

*Hey Will!*

Heres the action shot you requested..:laughing:


*monkeyboy,*

Beamshot added to first post..


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool ! 

Guess it really hurts when thrown at someone with those teeth 
The first tritium tactical light.


----------



## JohnTz (Feb 14, 2009)

Now THAT is cool! Great job!


----------



## Phredd (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice. Glad to see you got the tritium sphere in tact. How do you hold the sphere in the head? Is it glued to the reflector? And what did you do with the rest of the X200?

Phredd


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow really great idea!


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 16, 2009)

Tim,

That Rocks! Great job. :devil:

MSax


----------



## effulgentOne (Feb 17, 2009)

and it still says "Caution Hot Surface" too.


----------



## deusexaethera (Feb 18, 2009)

Somebody needs to offer to engrave a Radiation symbol on this bad boy.

Where do you get tritium _spheres_ from?


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow! Do they have the tritium in white?


----------



## Illum (Feb 19, 2009)

yes...but so far I've only seen them in large vials and only [email protected] knows where to find it. No balls though


----------



## deusexaethera (Feb 19, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Wow! Do they have the tritium in white?


"The tritium" by itself is a colorless, odorless, explosive gas, because it's just hydrogen with too many neutrons. The marker is basically a fluorescent lightbulb that's powered by nuclear radiation instead of electricity (which works pretty well, because when tritium radiates, it spits out electrons).

The reviews I've read suggest that the combination of phosphors needed to produce white light ends up decreasing the overall brightness of the marker to the point that it's barely usable as a projected light source. The thing about a single-color marker is you can at least get good brightness contrast between white paper and black text, because the brightness is much higher. Blue works especially well for this purpose because your eyes are designed to see at dawn/dusk using nothing but dim blue light.

Ice-blue instead of dark blue would be nice; it's easier to see, and brighter too.


----------



## deusexaethera (Feb 19, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Cool !
> 
> Guess it really hurts when thrown at someone with those teeth
> The first tritium tactical light.


I bet you could ruin someone's day with it if you attached it to a long pocket-watch chain and used it as a flail.


----------



## s4biturbo (Feb 20, 2009)

wow! this is really cool!


----------



## MrNaz (Feb 20, 2009)

I, too, would like to know where you got the tritium sphere from! They'd make for some awesome mod ideas!
- MrNaz.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 20, 2009)

I found this one for sale in the Marketplace.
Try posting a "Want To Buy" and you might get lucky.

[email protected] also had a feeler several months ago.
There may be a few people that back out on there orders, so keep a watchful eye in the marketplace around April.

Once my eyes are adjusted to the dark, its amazing how well this works!:thumbsup:

Now to find a "Host" for my 18mm sphere...


----------



## deusexaethera (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll host it for you...


----------



## gsxrac (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW!!! I think its time to start shopping for parts :huh:


----------



## Gryloc (Feb 24, 2009)

Phh I bet the light sucks cuz it only gets like one hour of runtime MAX... pathetic :laughing:.


----------

